# SAGE cleaning disc



## nw05250 (Jun 8, 2020)

Anyone else have trouble getting hold of a 54mm cleaning disc and tablets? Just rang SAGE. They have none in stock and wont until end of July. They don't even have the process to be able to pre-order. In the meantime I have to override the 'cleaning' signal every time and then call back end of July. Any suggestions if its possible to clean it some other way ?


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

regarding the cleaning tablets, a lot of people use the Puly powder or Cafiza tablets

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Puly-Caff-Machine-Cleaner-900/dp/B0033FYR0I/ref=sr_1_5?crid=1HVG6EIEO739W&dchild=1&keywords=coffee+machine+cleaner&qid=1591618602&sprefix=COFFEE+MACHINE+CLEANER%2Caps%2C152&sr=8-5

OR

Urnex Cafiza tablets

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Urnex-Espresso-Machine-Cleaning-Tablets/dp/B003S4918M/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=coffee+machine+cleaner+CAFIZA&qid=1591618664&sr=8-9

Both good cleaners and the prices are so much better than the Sage tablets you can buy. I think sage sell something like 12 tablets for £14 (something like that anyway) you will get 100 tabs of Cafiza for less. I use the Cafiza tablets and they have been great, no problem what so ever.


----------



## nw05250 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for the response. The cleaning tablets not so hard to get hold of. Getting hold of the 54mm cleaning disc (didn't come with the machine) that's the issue


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

nw05250 said:


> Thanks for the response. The cleaning tablets not so hard to get hold of. Getting hold of the 54mm cleaning disc (didn't come with the machine) that's the issue


 Was the machine second hand? I've read people have used these. One comment says they used it with the Sage BE. Doesn't have the hole for the tablet but not sure how much the hole helps anyway. Puly also do a solid blanking basket.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rubber-Blanking-Backflushing-espresso-machines/dp/B073FNJK55/ref=pd_sbs_201_2/261-2495951-8863140?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B073FNJK55&pd_rd_r=d647e480-0d04-4453-a307-c465ca8db7c4&pd_rd_w=yciJN&pd_rd_wg=EPxLD&pf_rd_p=2773aa8e-42c5-4dbe-bda8-5cdf226aa078&pf_rd_r=CTDEWXAVKY3S83Y6N9N6&psc=1&refRID=CTDEWXAVKY3S83Y6N9N6


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Instead of cleaning disk can turn a milk top bottle upside down and use it instead, got told by someone who works for sage


----------

